# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Question please help

## jayden.dowell363

My ball pythons both have a respitory infection it sounds like what can I do to help them out at home 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Timelugia

Take them to a vet. If I remember correctly they'll need antibiotics that you'll have to get from a vet.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-07-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

You need a vet.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-07-2017)

----------


## dr del

Get a swab taken before you start the initial treatment - it lets them zero in on the best treatment and can make a massive difference in the long term result.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-07-2017)

----------

